# KW Farms-New Babies



## KW Farms

We just started kidding season and are already up to 27 kids. Things started out a little rough with the loss of one very weak doeling in our very first litter and then taking one of my favorite new does into the vet for a c-section. Luckily things seem to be back on track and we're getting some gorgeous babies this year! So fun! So this thread will be where I post the new kids and expecting does. :shades: We are waiting on Rainy Days to kid today and Wicked looks to be getting close as well.

You can also follow us on facebook! https://www.facebook.com/KWFarmsLivestock/


----------



## Niginewbie

I LOVE all the different colors! Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## Jessica84

No you can't show me these lol I have such a soft spot for nigi babies and especially on flashy colors like these! I hope your c section girl is doing well


----------



## billiejw89

I love them all


----------



## KW Farms

Thank you!

Jessica, she is doing really well and our vet was happy with how everything went. He doesn't think she'll have any trouble getting bred next time which is what we were hoping for. 

We just had a litter of quads born! That brings the total up to 31! Second litter of quads in two days!


----------



## nancy d

What a bunch of adorable babies!


----------



## RPC

Holy goat that's a lot of pretty babies. Congrats.


----------



## toth boer goats

SO cute.


----------



## Frosty

Such beautiful babies and those blue eyes. I am glad you don't live near me or I would be loading up on cute babies with blue eyes. lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too cute!


----------



## milk and honey

Wow! A bunch of gorgeous babies!!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

You have the loveliest goats, and those babies are gorgeous. Love that black and white, and the one reminds me of a Siamese cat. Beautiful.


----------



## margaret

Adorable!
Love all those different colors, every one of them is gorgeous


----------



## KW Farms

We have babies added to our website!  http://www.kwfarms.com/2016-kids


----------



## KW Farms

Some new photos!


----------



## Goatzrule

Youre making me drool lol. They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch

Oh my goodness... 

Nigie babies, there is nothing cuter! All of them pull on my heart strings!


----------



## margaret

Such purdy blue eyes in those first 2!


----------



## KW Farms

Here are a few more. 

TIHY Sadie x Rosasharn SP Dakota Skipper buckling and KW Farms RC Mariposa Copper x Top Hat Farm D Power Stroke bucklings.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh look at those ears on that first baby!
So the baby in the back of this picture, it's spots, do they stay that color or turn white?


----------



## Goatzrule

Those ears


----------



## KW Farms

Jessica, the moonspots on that one will probably stay about the same. They could go silvery though.  Ya never really know with moonspots. They do strange things sometimes.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## KW Farms

Siren kidded with triplets today, two bucks one doe. One of the bucklings is super tiny! He's being put on the bottle and will be staying indoors with me until he's a little bigger. 

Looks like Bring Me Diamonds will be kidding soon, maybe tonight.


----------



## MoonShadow

Awwww, They are so cute and very beautiful!!!


----------



## KW Farms

Buck/doe twins for Bring Me Diamonds...at least I'm pretty sure she's finished.


----------



## RPC

Congrats your swimming in babies


----------



## Goatzrule

What camera do you use to get these pictures?


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Frosty

playing catch up on the baby pictures. I drool everytime I come in here and look at yours.


----------



## KW Farms

Goatzrule said:


> What camera do you use to get these pictures?


Canon Rebel


----------



## KW Farms

Quadruplet doelings for KW Farms MG Paparazzi! Sadly one was dead on arrival, but the other three are doing great! Paparazzi is a first freshener and is being an awesome first time mom.


----------



## billiejw89

So sweet!


----------



## goatblessings

Oh my - just adorable!!!:fireworks:


----------



## Goatzrule

awww, sorry about the loss but they are so cute <3


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry you lost one. Cuties!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Wow, quad doelings! Sorry for your loss 
What's your buck/doe total?


----------



## groovyoldlady

Hurray for baby Nigies!!!!!


----------



## margaret

Quad does, wow! Sorry about the one you lost.
That's a lot of babies for a FF


----------



## KW Farms

Thank you all! 

Here is our kid count so far...47 (25 Does, 22 Bucks). We have more to come!


----------



## KW Farms

Here are a few new ones! Can't believe we're up to 100+ kids this year! Only 17 left for sale and two or three does left to kid for the year!


----------



## ksalvagno

Neat markings!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You always have such great pictures!!! They're really cute


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh my word. Cuteness overload!

And ONE HUNDRED KIDS??????? AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!

I'm exhausting after just 5! (with 1-3 more coming this week...)


----------



## KW Farms

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> You always have such great pictures!!! They're really cute


Thank you! I always have a lot of fun taking kid pictures!


----------



## KW Farms

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh my word. Cuteness overload!
> 
> And ONE HUNDRED KIDS??????? AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!
> 
> I'm exhausting after just 5! (with 1-3 more coming this week...)


:laugh: It's a lot of work for sure! I love it though!  I'm glad that things are slowing down now. I'll be happy when we finish up and can relax. I'm always on the go! LOL


----------



## minibarn

Wow! 100 kids?! And you find private homes for all of them?? I think I'd go insane having to deal with so many customers in one year! That's part of my reason to get into meat goats rather than minis. I can send any to auction that don't sell quickly privately. Way to go! They are so adorable!!


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

Cuteness overload! If only they stayed that size forever


----------



## toth boer goats

Really nice kids and growing fast.


----------



## KW Farms

minibarn said:


> Wow! 100 kids?! And you find private homes for all of them?? I think I'd go insane having to deal with so many customers in one year! That's part of my reason to get into meat goats rather than minis. I can send any to auction that don't sell quickly privately. Way to go! They are so adorable!!


Haha. Yep, I do all private sales. Luckily most of my kid buyers this year have been awesome!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Great looking kids KW


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

That is a lot of kids.
We had 17 this year and I know how much work that was.


----------

